# Vivo de esto, esto es mi gana pan



## DaGica

Hi guys!
I would like to know how may I say in English or translate from Spanish into English this expression.. "Yo vivo de esto" o "Esto es mi gana pan".
My Attempt:
"I do this for life"
It sound a bit strange to my ears but if someone can help me how to say it as a native speaker would say it, I'll appreciate. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jedi5384

You're referring to a job/career/profession, right? How about "This is what I do for a living" or "This is how I make my living".


----------



## DaGica

Hey Jedi..
Yes, it's regarding a job.. I also could say in Spanish "Me dedico a este trabajo como medio de vida" - "Esto es lo que hago para sobrevivir" - "Trabajo haciendo ......   para ganarme el pan"
but, with these tips you gave me You helped me a lot.!


----------



## jedi5384

Encantado de poder ayudarte.

There is also the expression "breadwinner" but this means more than "making a living", it implies you are "el sostén de la familia" and make more money than, for example, your spouse. "Ganarme el pan" does not have this same meaning in Spanish, right?


----------



## DaGica

Oh Jedy, your explanation was amazing because of I've never heard this expression.
Well, "Ganarme el pan" es una expresión "personal" de primera persona.. pero yo podría decir "Hago esto, pues es así como gano el pan para mi familia" esto significa que soy el sostén.
Permiteme hacerte otra pregunta que no tiene nada que ver con el tema.. Podría yo utilizar estas frases y entender que tienen el mismo sentido? I want to improve my English skills or I want to enhance my English skills?
Gracias por tu tremenda ayuda..


----------



## Jaén

DaGica said:


> Hey Jedi..
> Yes, it's regarding a job.. I also could say in Spanish "Me dedico a este trabajo como medio de vida" - "Esto es lo que hago para sobrevivir" - "Trabajo haciendo ......   para ganarme el pan"
> but, with these tips you gave me You helped me a lot.!


Yo tampoco lo había visto - hasta ahora - en español, pero es muy común en portugués, al menos de Brasil, por lo que no me es extraña la expresión y comprendo el significado.

Me entró la curiosidad de saber dónde en el mundo hispánico se emplea.


----------



## DaGica

Puedes utilizarlo en cualquier país de habla hispana que te comprenderán perfectamente Jaén.. No tengo dudas de que la persona nativa de la lengua sabrá a que te refieres.!


----------



## Jaén

Perdón, no fui claro.

No me refiero a que se comprenda o no, me refiero al hábito de uso de la expresión.



DaGica said:


> Puedes utilizarlo en cualquier país de habla hispana que te comprenderán perfectamente Jaén.. No tengo dudas de que la persona nativa de la lengua sabrá a que te refieres.!


----------



## DaGica

En Sudamérica lo utilizan bastante y en España lo utilizan bien.. pues mi madre es Andaluza y lo ha utilizado siempre y en países como Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay y otros es de uso popular o coloquial por decirlo así y se usa mas entre conocidos, rueda de amigos o conversaciones informales a pesar que tampoco se considera vulgar.. vale.!? No sé si a eso te refieres Jaén.!


----------



## Jaén

No me refería a que fuera vulgar. Es sólo que nunca lo oí en México, ni con mis amigos sudamericanos - fuera de Brasil -, ni españoles, pero tal vez haya sido falta e oportunidad.

Gracias.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo la expresión "Esto es mi gana pan" no la había oído nunca. Pero algo como "con este trabajo me gano el pan" sí me parece muy común.


----------



## Jaén

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo la expresión "Esto es mi gana pan" no la había oído nunca. Pero algo como "con este trabajo me gano el pan" sí me parece muy común.


Pues yo tampoco la había oído, como ya dije, aunque esta que pones, sí. Pero debe ser porque no eres andaluza, ni yo sudamericano.


----------



## DaGica

Es por ese motivo que en uno de los textos he dado varias otras opciones y entiendo que cuando tú dices: Con este trabajo me gano el pan.. Es practicamente igual decir "Esto "en referencia al trabajo, previamente mencionado" es mi gana pan". Es que yo no habia escrito la palabra "trabajo".
Pero lo he escuchado de mi madre que es Española en varias ocasiones y por supuesto en una conversación informal.


----------



## Jaén

Gracias, DaGica, sí se entiende perfectamente, con o sin la palabra "trabajo", mi inquietud apenas es sobre la extensión de uso de la expresión. Sé que, si yo la usase en México, por ejemplo, sí me entenderían, pero como no es común usarla, pues prefiero otras formas, com olas que pusiste.


----------



## DaGica

Perfecto.. Jaén.. Pero soy nativo de la lengua Española y como expresión idiomática ya le he escuchado varias veces.. Así que nunca me ha parecido extraño.. Tú eres nativo imagino y por ese motivo te había explicado que tal vez en ciertos países de lengua española puede que una u otra palabra pueda variar, pero siempre lo comprenderán.!


----------



## Jaén

Entonces la usaré en la próxima oportunidad que surja, así presumiré que sé hablar florido, vanidoso que es uno, nomás!



Saludos!


----------



## DaGica

Pido disculpas si hubo algún mal entendido.. este foro que yo sepa, lo utilizamos simplemente para que podamos aprender en nuestras diferencias culturales sin deseos ofensivos o de intentar ver quién tiene razón o no. Abrazos a Jaén y aldonzalorenzo y muchas gracias por el aporte.!


----------



## Jaén

Sin problema, DaGica, nadie aquí se lo tomó como algo de mala fe u ofensivo, y como dices, estos foros ayudan a aprender un idioma - a veces el nuestro propio -, al dar a conocer las diferencias culturales.

Yo insistía en que sí lo comprendía pero no lo usaba, porque parecía que no me entendías. Pero no hubo ningún mal entendido, no te preocupes, es sólo que a veces intentamos dar un clima jocoso a la situación para divertirnos un poco! (siempre dentro de los l[imites de lo que las reglas de uso permiten) 

Saludos!


----------



## DaGica

Ohh, Gracias Jaén pues me siento mejor ahora con la explicación que has enviado, asi como agradezco el aporte que has hecho; pues soy nuevo en el foro y casi que me asustas Jaén..


----------



## MarlyK

Vivo de esto = This is my livelihood


----------



## DaGica

Marlyk gracias por la ayuda.. Permiteme preguntarte si esto que has escrito no sería mas como decir: Esto es mi sustento.. pues mi intención o deseo era decir: Hago este trabajo como medio de sustento?


----------



## MarlyK

DaGica said:


> Marlyk gracias por la ayuda.. Permiteme preguntarte si esto que has escrito no sería mas como decir: Esto es mi sustento.. pues mi intención o deseo era decir: Hago este trabajo como medio de sustento?



No entiendo la diferencia, pero para aclarar, "livelihood" se refiere a cualquier tipo de trabajo mediante el cual te ganas la vida. O sea, que sin el, te mueres de hambre. Captas?


----------



## chamyto

Hola, y también:

I earn a living with this (with this job) .


----------



## DaGica

Marlyk, he entendido lo que has escrito. Me referia nada mas al hecho de decirle a alguien, "Mira hago este trabajo o me dedico a esto como medio de vida o para ganarme el sustento".
Por cierto quiero nuevamente agradecerte, asi como a Chamyto pues esa expresión es aquello que me suena bien y de ninguna manera me mal interpretes como que tú opinión no haya sido correcta, muy por el contrario.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

DaGica said:


> Pero soy nativo de la lengua Española y como expresión idiomática ya le he escuchado varias veces..



Yo no; nunca he escuchado "esto es mi gana pan", y me parece de lo más extraño. Andaluza de nacimiento y gallega por matrimonio, por si te preguntas de qué parte de España soy. Sí he oído "ganarse el pan" o "ganarse los garbanzos". This is what I do for a living.


----------



## MarlyK

DaGica said:


> Marlyk, he entendido lo que has escrito. Me referia nada mas al hecho de decirle a alguien, "Mira hago este trabajo o me dedico a esto como medio de vida o para ganarme el sustento".
> Por cierto quiero nuevamente agradecerte, asi como a Chamyto pues esa expresión es aquello que me suena bien y de ninguna manera me mal interpretes como que tú opinión no haya sido correcta, muy por el contrario.



No, que va, ni se me ocurrio, lo que pasa es que llevo muchos años viviendo en USA, por lo cual a veces tengo que aclarar para ver si he entendido algo bien en castellano. (Aparte del hecho de que no estoy acostumbrada a escribir en español y a veces tal vez mi estilo suene algo tajante.)


----------



## DaGica

Gracias Marlyk.. agradezco el aporte y de seguro que lo llevaré bien en cuenta para cuando pueda utilizarlo pues es bueno saber las diferentes formas de expresiones idiomáticas podemos utilizar y no simplemente quedarnos con una única alternativa. Por otro lado tú español lo mantienes intacto, está excelente.!


----------



## DaGica

Valeria gracias por el consejo en referencia a la expresión en inglés que has escrito. En cuanto al hecho de decir que mi madre es Andaluza, mi intención no fue afirmar que esto lo dicen todos los que viven en la región de Andalucía e independientemente a que suene raro ya lo he escuchado de otras personas y si percibes, lo que has escrito y afirmas ser lo correcto, no va lejos de lo que he dicho a no ser por una u otra palabra y que no cambiaría el sentido como para distorcer de lo que la persona quiere manifestar.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

DaGica said:


> En cuanto al hecho de decir que mi madre es Andaluza, mi intención no fue afirmar que esto lo dicen todos los que viven en la región de Andalucía e independientemente a que suene raro ya lo he escuchado de otras personas y si percibes, lo que has escrito y afirmas ser lo correcto, no va lejos de lo que he dicho a no ser por una u otra palabra y que no cambiaría el sentido como para distorcer de lo que la persona quiere manifestar.



No te entiendo; lo único que he dicho es que yo no lo he escuchado nunca en la forma en que tú lo dices; nada más.


----------



## DaGica

Valeria, perdón si me he expresado de forma equivocada, mi intención ha sido disculparme con usted pues entendí que lo que había manifestado yo en relación a lo expuesto por usted, lo entendió como una afirmación de que todos en Andalucía utilizan la misma expresión que mi madre. Al mismo tiempo explicar de que de la forma en que usted lo expuso tal vez sea lo ideal y que aún que haya cambiado una que otra palabra no ha afectado el contexto.. vale?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Se me ha quedado en el subconsciente este hilo dando vueltas... y he recordado la palabra* ganapán*, que para mí significa una persona poco educada, bruta, aunque no la he usado en mi vida. He mirado el DRAE y pone esto: 
*ganapán**.*(De _ganar_ y _pan_).*1.* m. Hombre que se gana la vida llevando recados o transportando bultos de un punto a otro.*2.* m. coloq. Hombre rudo y tosco.​


----------



## DaGica

aldonzalorenzo Excelente réplica.! Tampoco esto me lo sabía, pero ahora que lo has encontrado, ¿percibes que esto posiblemente se convirtió en una expresión idiomática? Gracias por este valioso aporte, pues es como que cobra mas sentido la expresión utilizada por mi madre..


----------



## Jaén

DaGica said:


> aldonzalorenzo Excelente réplica.! Tampoco esto me lo sabía, pero ahora que lo has encontrado, ¿percibes que esto posiblemente se convirtió en una expresión idiomática? Gracias por este valioso aporte, pues es como que cobra mas sentido la expresión utilizada por mi madre..


Yo no estaría tan contento, pues con ese significado, al ponerle el "esto", parecería que tu madre se refería a tu padre, por ejemplo.


----------



## DaGica

Si Jaén, pero esto sería si lo ves desde el punto literal expuesto por el diccionario y por ese motivo he dicho que  de ser una forma tosca de decirlo se ha luego convertido en una expresión idiomática utilizada ya en otro contexto. Asi como tú percibes que en inglés el significado literal de la palabra "Sick" es enfermo.. ¿No es así? Pues bien, hoy en USA lo utilizan en otro contexto idiomático totalmente al contrario.. por Ejemplo: Vi a un chico cantando en American Idol y uno de los jurados le dijo: "Your voice is sick" refiriéndose a que era increíble. 
Y esta otra expresión también probablmente a cambiado y lo utilizaron en el sentido de sustento de vida. No sé si la analogía valdría para una comparación. Pero.. vale!


----------



## Jaén

DaGica said:


> Si Jaén, pero esto sería si lo ves desde el punto literal expuesto por el diccionario y por ese motivo he dicho que  de ser una forma tosca de decirlo se ha luego convertido en una expresión idiomática utilizada ya en otro contexto. Asi como tú percibes que en inglés el significado literal de la palabra "Sick" es enfermo.. ¿No es así? Pues bien, hoy en USA lo utilizan en otro contexto idiomático totalmente al contrario.. por Ejemplo: Vi a un chico cantando en American Idol y uno de los jurados le dijo: "Your voice is sick" refiriéndose a que era increíble.
> Y esta otra expresión también probablmente a cambiado y lo utilizaron en el sentido de sustento de vida. No sé si la analogía valdría para una comparación. Pero.. vale!


Tal vez tengas razón (ojalá! ), pero como te digo que yo no tenía idea de que se usara en español, pues no puedo opinar más al respecto.

Saludos!


----------

